# Trying to get to the next level



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been orking as a carpenter for 12 years now and I am finally going out on my own. I have been working for a GC company for the past 5 years W-2 and I have been offered the oportunity to get my own WC and liability and start being paid 1099 by the job. I have been grinding it out for the last 3 or 4 years often working 7 days a week trying to build a customer base and good word of mouth refereces. I have made solid contacts at the local lumber yard where I am on a first name basis with everyone there. I have spent alot of the money I make working on the weekends buying tools and a trailer so I could outfit a crew of 3. I got my CSI and HIC certifications. I am in the process of shopping the WC and liability and I have scheduled a appointment with my accountant to discuss my options and best way to move forward. I have figured what I want to make per week plus overhead plus he cost of legally have employees working for me if need be, and have a rough idea of what it would take monthly to pay my bills and make a profit. I have a low budget websit for now and a facebook page and have gotten work from both, once I go on my own I plan on lettering my truck and trailer which will give me more exposure around town at my sons school and sporting events. I have the motivation, determination, and know how to make a honest go at being in business for myself. I would like to thank all of the contributors to CT as I have learned alot reading through all the posts for the last few years.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

jmontgom said:


> I have been orking as a carpenter for 12 years now and I am finally going out on my own.
> 
> I have been working for a GC company for the past 5 years W-2 and I have been offered the oportunity to get my own WC and liability and start being paid 1099 by the job. I have been grinding it out for the last 3 or 4 years often working 7 days a week trying to build a customer base and good word of mouth refereces.
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Stange (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there a question?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I say fo fiddy for sure..


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

How was dinner?


----------



## Stange (Oct 20, 2012)

Fantastic. Had pumpkin cheesecake for desert.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Homemade salberry steaks for me. Not bad. Rice was a little undercooked for taste but the broccoli was spot on.

Otoh I had some chocolate covered almonds today that were superb..


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

OK martha stewart. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright it was a microwave dinner and got some gravey on my shirt..


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think you can get to the next level. Give up now. You're screwed


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang Mike. Rough day. Somebody have too much fiber in there diet? Did some get on your shoes today?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

We gotta help out the new generation Mike. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nobody listens to Mike and he gets tired on offering advice to def ears.. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just wrong. Time out for you.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol. Naa, I'm in a great mood. Just thought this thread was pretty detailed.

It just felt good to say it. Lol

Sounds like he's headed in the right direction


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nobody listens to Mike and he gets tired on offering advice to def ears.. :laughing:


Nice logo. The 80's called, they want their square house logo back.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Stange said:


> Is there a question?


Hey dude. You need a minimum of 20 posts before you can start ripping in people. So go visit the weed thread and meet us back here.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

_Oh no you didn't!_


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

J F said:


> Just wrong. Time out for you.


I hear you like those 'time outs'


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright, I'll be serious if I must.

Matt, I do like your website. I thinks it's a really nice layout. And your logo is pretty cool.

Geez. Being nice feels weird.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Damn fairy. 










:laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

J F said:


> Damn fairy.
> 
> :laughing:


Lmao


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Its a good thing to be hands on, no matter the volume, if you can swing it and enjoy the work.

I dont know how you stay hands on all the time, though, to be honest. I go months without doing more than simple punch items all the time. We are finishing our last two decent projects and I am networking and estimating my ass off right now. Hopefully something breaks loose to kick off the new year. Got to feed the machine.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

If you choose, you can be as hands-on as you wish, but you need to have great managers/salespeople/bookkeepers in place, to allow you to be in the field, if that's your wish.

It usually doesn't work that way (successfully), though.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I just fill in as needed. I need to start networking soon too. Have been so busy this year advertising has been an after thought. January is pretty booked already so Ill start after Thanksgiving..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My personal goal is to employ and train great people to do a great job at what I currently do so that the business becomes self sufficient and turns more into a business than me just working my azz off. 


I am also at somewhat of a crossroads where Im not sure if ai want to transition more into new construction or not. I think I do.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J F said:


> If you choose, you can be as hands-on as you wish, but you need to have great managers/salespeople/bookkeepers in place, to allow you to be in the field, if that's your wish.
> 
> It usually doesn't work that way (successfully), though.


Yep. My dad and I dont get the tools out as much as Id like. He is glad to have his bags off :laughing: He still does stuff in the shop when he wants to.

For our systems, PM takes a lot of time.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to CT. :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Why, thank you.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

No need to thank me. Im just glad I could help..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My personal goal is to employ and train great people to do a great job at what I currently do so that the business becomes self sufficient and turns more into a business than me just working my azz off.
> 
> 
> I am also at somewhat of a crossroads where Im not sure if ai want to transition more into new construction or not. I think I do.


Its a lot less headaches imo running 4 customs instead of 30-40 projects. 

But, the margins are better doing remodels, at least for us.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Its a lot less headaches imo running 4 customs instead of 30-40 projects.
> 
> But, the margins are better doing remodels, at least for us.


Thats what I keep hearing but Im not sure I cant make my own deals. I am planning to build my first one with cash on a lot I own out right. At that point I price it where I want and see what happens. Nobody buys it Ill move into it because it is going to be a well built home.. :whistling

I really want to build big massive customs like jasa on a cost plus basis. That would be a dream come true too.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Who keeps the books, Matt?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats what I keep hearing but Im not sure I cant make my own deals. I am planning to build my first one with cash on a lot I own out right. At that point I price it where I want and see what happens. Nobody buys it Ill move into it because it is going to be a well built home.. :whistling
> 
> I really want to build big massive customs like jasa on a cost plus basis. That would be a dream come true too.


Jasa?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jasa the tray ceiling master. Seach the site for "tray ceilings".


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

J F said:


> Who keeps the books, Matt?


To be honest I could use some help in that department. Currently I use an accountant but I want to move more of it to some software to reduce the number of his billable hours..


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Matt, I sent you a PM but it was full so it didn't work. 

Just wanted to make sure you knew I was just yanking on ya a little. Don't take offense ok?



Jackazz...... lol


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Building new, way easier. Building specs, easiest of all. Remodels are headaches, handholding, containment areas, furniture to damage, dogs that get loose, not enough profit.

I can hardly wait for obama to fix everything so I can get spec money again. Maybe in 2025.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It would probably behoove you to pay a bookkeeper to come in once a week to enter all your stuff into your accounting software (QB?), so you're up on stuff on a weekly basis.

Believe me, it would be worth the $ at the volume you're doing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Matt, I sent you a PM but it was full so it didn't work.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you knew I was just yanking on ya a little. Don't take offense ok?
> 
> Jackazz...... lol


I know Mike but thanks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J F said:


> It would probably behoove you to pay a bookkeeper to come in once a week to enter all your stuff into your accounting software (QB?), so you're up on stuff on a weekly basis.
> 
> Believe me, it would be worth the $ at the volume you're doing.


Depending on the size of the projects, a mil can certainly be handled by a competent in house book keeper (you or hired) and have an accountant do taxes. But with you in the field :no: 

Take J 's advice, get a part timer. 

I would NEVER do the books EVER EVER EVER. But I understand how it is done and where my money is allocated. I dont have to worry about my bookkeeper stealing, but it happens all the time.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

J F said:


> It would probably behoove you to pay a bookkeeper to come in once a week to enter all your stuff into your accounting software (QB?), so you're up on stuff on a weekly basis.
> 
> Believe me, it would be worth the $ at the volume you're doing.


Bi weekly right now and I totally agree. I have entertained using paychecks for everything accounting. They have some juicey incentive packages.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

First step to getting out of the field full time and expanding is establishing and training bad azz lead guys who you can trust, and run the jobs with no supervision, just oversight. 

Not directed at Geddis, he obviously is finding a way around that.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm the odd one out here. I'd rather do the bookwork. I'd rather spend all day looking at numbers than working on the job.

Depending on what you do, one million gross could be very hard to do if you're on your own. For me, that would be roughly 100-150 projects completed.

This year has been strange for me. Things have been tough around here. I have roughly 200k more in estimates out as this time last year but my sales are 125k lower BUT my profits are still the same. My payroll is 35k less so far this year which is saving me a ton. As of today, I sub everything out except roofing and I'm thinking I'm going to go full out "paper contractor" mode. I believe I already have the right personnel in place.

I would say to figure out where you want to go and go all the way in.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm the odd one out here.


:no::no::no:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J F said:


> :no::no::no:


Well, get on it! 

Your half a cripple anyway, time to get a laptop and mobile office. :whistling

My dad hung his bags up when he was beat up so bad he couldnt sleep more than few hours. Im getting ahead of that curve.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I _was_ GC'ing (2003-09) 'til great recession, along with swmbo. Got my arse kicked.

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J F said:


> I _was_ GC'ing (2003-09) 'til great recession, along with swmbo. Got my arse kicked.
> 
> I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


Even Mohammed Ali got his ass whipped. Get back on the SOB and ride her down. :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing: Maybe...swmbo went back to school and is now nurse. I'm her cabana boy. :laughing: Don't be jealous.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J F said:


> :laughing: Maybe...swmbo went back to school and is now nurse. I'm her cabana boy. :laughing: Don't be jealous.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm the odd one out here. I'd rather do the bookwork. I'd rather spend all day looking at numbers than working on the job.
> 
> Depending on what you do, one million gross could be very hard to do if you're on your own. For me, that would be roughly 100-150 projects completed.
> 
> ...


Not the odd one out, thats where i am at at this point in my life as well. I tear my body apart enough with my hobbies, i dont need to do it for a living on top of it.

Paper contracting, if you want to call it that, can be very effective. Often times alot less stress when you get the right guys.

I got into a partnered position with a company, all i am doing now is writing contracts, collecting checks and thats it. Make more money than i did when i was running around, picking up materials, doing bids, on site with crews doing the work, collecting payments and everything else that went with it. 

ON TOPIC: If you want to expand, and run it as a business..you need the right people. Only way it happens and where most guys fail. Also need a system. Without systems you will not opperate efficiently enough to turn a profit. Also fail.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Spaint90 said:


> Not the odd one out, thats where i am at at this point in my life as well. I tear my body apart enough with my hobbies, i dont need to do it for a living on top of it.
> 
> Paper contracting, if you want to call it that, can be very effective. Often times alot less stress when you get the right guys.
> 
> ...


Aren't you in your 20's?


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

jmontgom said:


> I have been orking as a carpenter for 12 years now and I am finally going out on my own. I have been working for a GC company for the past 5 years W-2 and I have been offered the oportunity to get my own WC and liability and start being paid 1099 by the job. I have been grinding it out for the last 3 or 4 years often working 7 days a week trying to build a customer base and good word of mouth refereces. I have made solid contacts at the local lumber yard where I am on a first name basis with everyone there. I have spent alot of the money I make working on the weekends buying tools and a trailer so I could outfit a crew of 3. I got my CSI and HIC certifications. I am in the process of shopping the WC and liability and I have scheduled a appointment with my accountant to discuss my options and best way to move forward. I have figured what I want to make per week plus overhead plus he cost of legally have employees working for me if need be, and have a rough idea of what it would take monthly to pay my bills and make a profit. I have a low budget websit for now and a facebook page and have gotten work from both, once I go on my own I plan on lettering my truck and trailer which will give me more exposure around town at my sons school and sporting events. I have the motivation, determination, and know how to make a honest go at being in business for myself. I would like to thank all of the contributors to CT as I have learned alot reading through all the posts for the last few years.


Looks like you are on the right track. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Aren't you in your 20's?


That would be correct.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Spaint90 said:


> That would be correct.


That's kind of funny I guess. When people use the expressions "banged up", "stage of my life" or "going to paperless" that usually means age matters.

What's your hobby? Bullfighting? Lol

That's a lot to pack in just a couple of years.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's kind of funny I guess. When people use the expressions "banged up", "stage of my life" or "going to paperless" that usually means age matters.
> 
> What's your hobby? Bullfighting? Lol
> 
> That's a lot to pack in just a couple of years.


Hey! I've already had two reconstructive surgeries on my hand. I know some older guys who move easier than me and I work out a few times a week and that involves running a few miles.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Hey! I've already had two reconstructive surgeries on my hand. I know some older guys who move easier than me and I work out a few times a week and that involves running a few miles.


You're supposed to hit the nail Bam, not your hand. Lol


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's kind of funny I guess. When people use the expressions "banged up", "stage of my life" or "going to paperless" that usually means age matters.
> 
> What's your hobby? Bullfighting? Lol
> 
> That's a lot to pack in just a couple of years.


Sure age matters, i ski and surf. My passion and hobbies. I want to enjoy them as long as i can in life... working in construction isnt easy on your body. And my hobbies require good health. Less wear and tear on my body=more time i get to enjoy them.

Not sure why thats funny


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's kind of funny I guess. When people use the expressions "banged up", "stage of my life" or "going to paperless" that usually means age matters.
> 
> What's your hobby? Bullfighting? Lol
> 
> That's a lot to pack in just a couple of years.



Hence, getting ahead of the curve :laughing:


----------

